# Pontins Hemsby Gt Yarmouth Sep 09



## diehardlove (Sep 18, 2009)

very good explore with loads to see i have been watching this place for a few days ,and if anybody says it easy to get in they have never been,ive never seen a post on here with pics of the place if im wrong correct me,

If you want info on it pm me,
this closed down recently and still has people on the site all hours as the place is being cleared as full of stuff

this is just a quick post as i have loads to do so will correct my mistakes add more pics latter 

GOT TO SAY THANKS TO DJ FRESH FOR DIRECTION TO FIND IT CHEERS MATE


----------



## tbkscott (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice explore and some good pics just wish i lived closer would love to have a look see myself.


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice one - I grew up close to here and I actually live in Norwich now so I might just have to take me a visit 

Cool pics, well done


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 18, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> Nice one - I grew up close to here and I actually live in Norwich now so I might just have to take me a visit
> 
> Cool pics, well done



thanks,just be carefull mate as still people there.pm me if you want info


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 18, 2009)

ty for that


----------



## smileysal (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice to see the old place again. Last time I was there was back in ooooooh 1994 when we stayed in a chalet with the band as my oldests dad had worked with them on North Sea Ferries the year before so got a free weekend away lol. Did you manage to get into the main ballroom? The chalets weren't too bad when we were there. Ents left a lot to be desired but the cabarets at the time were pretty good. 

Good pics, had a play on the playground whilst there as well, but the climbing wall wasn't there when we went, otherwise I'd have had a go at that as well 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 18, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Nice to see the old place again. Last time I was there was back in ooooooh 1994 when we stayed in a chalet with the band as my oldests dad had worked with them on North Sea Ferries the year before so got a free weekend away lol. Did you manage to get into the main ballroom? The chalets weren't too bad when we were there. Ents left a lot to be desired but the cabarets at the time were pretty good.
> 
> Good pics, had a play on the playground whilst there as well, but the climbing wall wasn't there when we went, otherwise I'd have had a go at that as well
> 
> ...



to be fair it all looked in good condition,
just trying to sort out photobucket bear with me,got to change to a better one if anyone knows a good one


----------



## james.s (Sep 18, 2009)

diehardlove said:


> to be fair it all looked in good condition,
> just trying to sort out photobucket bear with me,got to change to a better one if anyone knows a good one



www.IMGboot.com

It's free, unlimited and quite reliable


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 18, 2009)

cheers mate thanks for that il try get pics back on asap


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Sep 18, 2009)

have you had a chance to have a holiday yet dave?? or has it been exploring all the way?


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 18, 2009)

lol you know me too well dont you wayne
remember what i said in that factory about picking a good area now you know why lol
,ive got the 6 roc posts to put on yet but thats another days job 
its a obsetion it really is, but to be honest i was dissapointed on the posts i went to


----------



## djfresh (Sep 18, 2009)

well done mate thats a good reportglad my directions wasnt to bad


----------



## diehardlove (Sep 24, 2009)

djfresh said:


> well done mate thats a good reportglad my directions wasnt to bad



they were spot on mate


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 21, 2009)

james.s said:


> www.IMGboot.com
> 
> It's free, unlimited and quite reliable



thanks for that just tried them and you are right they do seem to be good


----------



## Mr Sam (Oct 24, 2009)

like that lots!


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 24, 2009)

cheers sam


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 24, 2009)

Good job you have captured this one..these old holiday camps are dwindling now..such a shame looking at that pool..I would love to own that.


----------



## diehardlove (Oct 24, 2009)

the pool was full of green slim,thanks stu was a bloody good place to do
i love these pontins camps as they were the only hols we could afford when young but to be honest this camp is in a very quiet area so not surprised it closed down
ive seen a few threads on this camp but all have had pics taken from the road none actually in the site
ive got pics of inside the bar dancefloor etc lol il dig them out latter and put them on as interesting


----------



## urbanmonkey (Nov 22, 2009)

Well done for getting in and getting some really good shots. I 'ahem' popped in, and managed not even 1/2hr before being asked what i was up to! Entry is fairly easy if you know where, but once you're in you'll soon be seen. I used to work on beach road as a teen and this place always used to be rammed, few of us local kids had a good scam for getting in by climbing through the fence and then you got given a day pass on your way out the main gate that you gave to your less athletic mate to just wander back in with, while you nipped round the side again and back through the fence hehe!


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 22, 2009)

urbanmonkey said:


> Well done for getting in and getting some really good shots. I 'ahem' popped in, and managed not even 1/2hr before being asked what i was up to! Entry is fairly easy if you know where, but once you're in you'll soon be seen. I used to work on beach road as a teen and this place always used to be rammed, few of us local kids had a good scam for getting in by climbing through the fence and then you got given a day pass on your way out the main gate that you gave to your less athletic mate to just wander back in with, while you nipped round the side again and back through the fence hehe!


Do you fancy this again, Urban?


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 22, 2009)

urbanmonkey said:


> Well done for getting in and getting some really good shots. I 'ahem' popped in, and managed not even 1/2hr before being asked what i was up to! Entry is fairly easy if you know where, but once you're in you'll soon be seen. I used to work on beach road as a teen and this place always used to be rammed, few of us local kids had a good scam for getting in by climbing through the fence and then you got given a day pass on your way out the main gate that you gave to your less athletic mate to just wander back in with, while you nipped round the side again and back through the fence hehe!



it all lies in survallance mate,i was in there well over a hour and even inside the buildings without being seen,
sit and watch them and a pattern will come out,
then use that pattern and you will have plenty of time in there,
cheers mate
that would explain the old bardwire and panals on the fence as it looked like it had been repaired 100s of times
lol


----------



## urbanmonkey (Nov 23, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Do you fancy this again, Urban?



yeah, would be nice to have another crack. Don't think we'd get given our day passes on the way out now tho, just a ticking off hehe.


----------

